# FS: 2010 A6 Avant prestige with factory sport pakage.. RARE!



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

It was tough to find this car and I am sad to sell but I just bought a newer E63 Wagon so the Audi Avant has to go.. This A6 was really good to me.. The Power is great.. It looks killer.. Has a nice BOSE stereo.. And obvi can haul almost anything almost anywhere with the storage capacity and the Quattro AWD! So it defiantly checks all the boxes..

I purchased the car in early 2013.. It was just serviced and gone through at the dealer and everything looked at (all new brakes and pads also from the dealer) and is totally ready to go.. It needs NOTHING..

This is the extremely rare factory "sport package" that comes with the 5 spoke wheels, factory lowered suspension, black grill and 3 spoke steering wheel.. 

Features:
- Heated Mirrors
- heated front seats
- Paddle Shifters
- Navigation/DVD
- Bluetooth Phone integration
- Voice control for phone/CD/radio/nav
- AMI/ipod Integration
- Reverse Backup Camera
- LED running lights
- Keyless entry
- Adaptive headlights
- Bose surround-sound stereo

The VIN in the pictures below.

clean title in hand.
74,850 miles

Price is 29k


----------



## nolagwag (Nov 9, 2005)

Still for sale? Where are you?


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

Still for sale. Located in Atlanta GA


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

No one picked this up yet? Looks nice btw! GLWS!!

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------

